# Vocoder



## Danizio (25. September 2004)

Servus;
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich Stimmen so hinbekomme wie es zur Zeit Leute wie Kanye West oder so machen... Gibt es da nur irgendein billigen Trick oder brauch ich da ein bestimmten Vocoder und welchen

thx 
Danizio


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. September 2004)

Haste einen Schnipsel zum anhören bitte?


----------



## Danizio (1. Oktober 2004)

ja hier hab ich was; bei dem Ausschnitt meine ich nicht den Rapper sondern dieses sample mit der hohen STimme..-. :suspekt: 
 
weiß nicht wie ich das so einfach hochlade und hab darum einfach gezipt....


----------



## ArcaDe (1. Oktober 2004)

also nen vocoder ist was völlig anderes .. meist für roboterstimmen gemacht.. 

evt nen kompressor raufgelegt und die stimme 2x aber unterschiedliche tonhöhe gelegt . 
evt hilft dir wavelab da weiter.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. Oktober 2004)

Hmm ich finde das klingt nicht wirklich soo aussergewöhnlich.. etwas gepitched evtl.. ist schon sehr hoch.. Da kommt auch der leichte Mickey-Mouse-Effekt zustande.

Zauberwort Ptichshifter würde ich sagen.

Am Anfang deines MP3s ist das Vocal auch mehrstimmig. auch sowas lässt sich entweder durch getrennt einsingen der einzelnen Stimmen machen, oder durch  pitchen in verschiedenen Tonhöhen. Also dein Vocal 2-3 mal Dopllen und so ptichen, dass der gewünschte akkord dabei herauskommt.

Gibt auch geraete, die das in Echtzeit machen, indem man per Midi den Akkord vorgibt und eine Stimme reinsingt und die Kiste den Rest nach bestimmten Presets dazuschustert. Das hat aber mit dem quietschig hohen Vaocal an sich nichts zu tun.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## liquidbeats (6. Oktober 2004)

das würde ich jetzt auch behaupten.
Dort wurde die stimme einfach nur gepitcht.
das bekommst du selbst mit Magix Music Maker hin 

Ansonsten Cool Edit oder weiss der Geier.
es gibt viele Programme die sowas beinhalten, selbst Programme die nur sowas behandeln gibt es.

Alles schon gesehen , gehört und gelesen 


MFG: Andy


----------



## Danizio (8. Oktober 2004)

Ok danke hab schon rausgefunden wie das geht.
Es liegt daran weil das ja meist stimmen aus alten Soultracks sind die wesentlich langsamer sind. Das heißt wenn man das Sample dann z.B. von 60 auf 90BPM schneller macht verändert sich die Stimme dann. eigentlich logisch aber naja
trotzdem danke

Danizio


----------

